# wet dreams in your 30's men?



## briesas (Mar 5, 2010)

An ex-almost-SO (loong story) who may be back on the scene soon has told me over the past year several times that he has been having wet dreams about me. He's about 30. We haven't actually physically seen one another in about 18 months. I guess I'm suprised, because I thought men didn't have wet dreams much past their teens, though i suppose I could be wrong. I'm certainly no expert. Anyone care to weigh in?


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Nocturnal emission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems logical that anyone can have orgasmic dreams if they have gone long enough without a sexual outlet during their waking hours (guys, girls, at any age so long as they still have drives).


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Did he mean it literally?! 
Or just that he's still got the horn for you. . .


----------



## Woot44 (Oct 26, 2011)

Um, I'm 48 and had a wet dream just a few nights ago. In all seriousness, since the breakup 6 weeks ago with my gf, whom I caught with another man, I agree with *Zster*, _"that anyone can have orgasmic dreams if they have gone long enough without a sexual outlet during their waking hours". _

I personally think, although I don't have any references to back it up, that it is the man's body's way of releasing a backing up of the plumbing ... pretty much. Since the breakup, I haven't wanted to have a sexual relationship (not that I am seeking to actively pursue one either), nor have I had a "desire" to masturbate. My mind right now will all too quickly seek out images/lovemaking sessions with the ex-girlfriend, and that only makes it harder to heal and get over this.

So, yeah, wet dreams can, and do happen to guys over 30. I don't have numbers for myself in relation to when I was a teen or in my 20's and 30's to know "how much" or "how often", but when the pressure valve needs popping ...


----------



## briesas (Mar 5, 2010)

@twoofthree literally. he was as clear as can be about that.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I think men of all ages above puberty can cream their pants in their sleep.

I used to be jealous of that, until I realized how gross and messy that must be in the morning.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't have my first wet dream until I was probably 22 or 23. I've only had two that I can recall. I typically take care of the issue before it gets to that if you know what I mean...


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

So he cums without much physical stimulation?

Does he last long enough in the real situation?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I've had maybe two wet dreams in my life, both as a teen. 

What I guess I don't get is that if you're horny enough to have a wet dream, why aren't you horny enough to masturbate and "fix the problem"?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I think men of all ages above puberty can cream their pants in their sleep.
> 
> *I used to be jealous of that*, until I realized how gross and messy that must be in the morning.


Not sure why you would...

And it was messy, not to mention embarrassing when it first happened. It was during the onset of puberty; a lot of guys were already heavily into masturbating and I had no interest in the subject. Well, it happened, I was confused and frustrated, but luckily it hasn't happened since.

Now I have the opposite problem.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Not sure why you would...
> 
> And it was messy, not to mention embarrassing when it first happened. It was during the onset of puberty; a lot of guys were already heavily into masturbating and I had no interest in the subject. Well, it happened, I was confused and frustrated, but luckily it hasn't happened since.


Men have 2 up on us women. They get to pee standing up, and have wet dreams. Next life i want to be a man ;P


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Not sure why you would...
> 
> And it was messy, not to mention embarrassing when it first happened. It was during the onset of puberty; a lot of guys were already heavily into masturbating and I had no interest in the subject. Well, it happened, I was confused and frustrated, but luckily it hasn't happened since.
> 
> Now I have the opposite problem.


Just the idea of an orgasmic dream sounds pretty cool to me, but then again knowing my dreams who even knows if that would be a good idea or not :| haha.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Men have 2 up on us women. They get to pee standing up, and have wet dreams. Next life i want to be a man ;P





Eerie said:


> Just the idea of an orgasmic dream sounds pretty cool to me, but then again knowing my dreams who even knows if that would be a good idea or not :| haha.


Not all wet dreams literally involve dreaming. In my case, all I did was wake up feeling like I pissed myself.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess I must be recalling my information wrong, but I remember hearing or reading years back that this sort of thing could happen with either gender once puberty hit. Or is it really just a guy thing? 

And wasn't the term for it something like "night emissions" or something at one point?

Anyway, first thing to go with age is memory, or so they say. So I wouldn't be surprised if I was wrong. Always thought this was a possibility for everyone though.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Just the idea of an orgasmic dream sounds pretty cool to me, but then again knowing my dreams who even knows if that would be a good idea or not :| haha.


You're missing out.

I've woken up in the midst of orgasm before.
Sometimes I'm about to orgasm in the dream and will wake up at that moment and orgasm in real life.

More often, I don't wake up until afterwards. . .


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> You're missing out.
> 
> I've woken up in the midst of orgasm before.
> Sometimes I'm about to orgasm in the dream and will wake up at that moment and orgasm in real life.
> ...


Yeah, can't say that's ever happened to me. *pouts*


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

briesas said:


> @twoofthree literally. he was as clear as can be about that.


its a little inappropriate to just call up some ex gf and tell her that, but i guess ive heard worse.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Yeah, can't say that's ever happened to me. *pouts*


It's a good way to wake up in the morning.

I smile all the way to work. . .


----------



## briesas (Mar 5, 2010)

@mendi_the_isfj we've always had a bit of an odd relationship, we're both odd ducks. it's one of the reasons I liked him. 

I have only had two wet dreams that I can remember, both when i was becoming involved with this person. Wish it would happen more


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Men have 2 up on us women. They get to pee standing up, and have wet dreams. Next life i want to be a man ;P


Actually, I've heard of women having orgasmic contractions while having erotic dreams, literally their clitoral muscles contract which simulates orgasm. I'm dating one such woman. 

Oh, and you too can pee standing up...


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Actually, I've heard of women having orgasmic contractions while having erotic dreams, literally their clitoral muscles contract which simulates orgasm. I'm dating one such woman.
> 
> Oh, and you too can pee standing up...


heh, yeah i suppose i could pee standing up, although getting wet and stinky wouldn't be my cup of tea ....i want to be able to just stand anywhere, like you men and let it all go .......i'm sure i've had orgasms while having erotic dreams although not quite as messy as a man.


----------

